# My new baby.



## Mr. Jiffy (Jan 28, 2015)

Just picked her up today. Super skittish and has an almost fully regrown tail. I couldn't be happier, would love to know what you guys think. (Sorry for the bad quality, taken on my phone)


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 28, 2015)

My red tegu has a regrown tail similar to yours but mine is big now hah. He or she looks great I bet you're excited to begin all the fun parts after the calming process begins, give him time and make sure to earn his trust with food using tongs it's the best way I know how to tame them, they're very smart little buggers and will recognize you as thier trustee so if you want him tame to others as well that will take you allowing people to watch how you interact with him and reciprocate, but I would make sure you are 100% comfortable with his moods and tendencies before trying any of that. Body laguage reading is very key, if you overstep a boundary unknowingly when it is full grown you could have a serious doctor visit or a simple bruise from a heavy tail whip to the calf (no serious bites for me but a friend went to pick one of mine up too quickly when I wasn't looking and got his ring and middle fingers grabbed to the third knuckle by my tamest of boys, he let go as soon as he realized it was a hand but long enough to do damage his hand swole up pretty good even though we washed it thoroughly he may have had a reaction to their saliva). There are tons of great posts on food to use for your baby red  I recommend the one labeled "Why Whole Food". Also if you are interested I have a link to a thread in a monitor lizard forum about some tricks to make your soil to where you never have to change or clean the poop from it! It works great if your caging is sealed properly to hold moisture in.

http://bsteel-amixedspeciesexperience.blogspot.com/2011/08/bioactive-substrates.html?m=1


Another link same basic info 


http://www.geckotime.com/bio-active-reptile-substrate/


And the important one that explains each kind of bug you should get how to obtain some and the type of substrates you can use, I suggest the outdoor soil mixed with a bit of playsand with leaf litter on top


http://www.ssnakess.com/forums/natural-vivaria-plant-forum/97041-media-bio-active-substrates.html


----------



## Mr. Jiffy (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks, the substrate info was very helpful. Im currently in the process of gathering the materials for a custom enclosure so I can get her out of an aquarium. Once I am finished building it I will be ecstatic to try the new bio-active substrates.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 29, 2015)

Awesome news! I found a very old thread about it on here from 2011 ish but those links had a bit better info to me. Good luck with the build, and make sure your frame is double extra strong, I built one I thought was rock solid only to have to rebuild a year later when the wet heavy soil caused my wood to flex just enough to let some soil out in a corner so I had to emergency seal it up and add support to the outside while I built a better one.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 29, 2015)

Also if you are interested in buying cultures of the cleaner insects, 

http://www.roachcrossing.com

Has a great variety and there's no guess work, just bring in some leaf litter and you're good!


----------

